# Where can you find FFA's?



## pickleman357 (Jun 17, 2007)

So I'm in ontario and I'm looking for an FFA 

I've been poking around a few bbw/bhm sites and I'm turning up nothin'

Any thoughts?


----------



## Melian (Jun 17, 2007)

I think I've seen a few hiding around here.....

I'm only about 40 min from you, but am currently taken :doh:


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Jun 17, 2007)

Remember, It depends on the time of year.

Now that summer has begun, they should all be heading back to Canada.


----------



## Tad (Jun 18, 2007)

I think that there are a lot of women who like big guys, but I think there are few women who would self-identify as anything like an FA, or would be very open about their admiration, would openly encourage you to gain, and so on. 

That is, between the reports from some of the FFA on here about what their friends say, and from what I observe in other couples, there are a good number of women happy to be viewed as a 'she must be a good cook, because look at the weight he's put on,' and maybe be quite happy to get naked with their husky guy, but they are not apt to say "Ooooh, let me squeeze that sexy belly, I want to grab your man boobs, oh, and nibble on your extra chins." So I think if you just want a woman who is content with you being big, then go do a lot of regular guy stuff where you might meet women. Sign up with regular dating web sites, smile and meet the eyes of women in the grocery store who are not wearing wedding rings, and generally try to mix and mingle with a lot of people, and you are likely to meet someone who is interested in you.

On the other hand, if you are specifically looking for a lady who is willing to tell you that she prefers that you are fat, who is basically at least a semi-out of the closet FFA, then it is a lot harder. About all I can say is be active in this community and any other fat related ones you can find, and hope that one of the quieter or lurking members will become interested in you and make contact. A bit of a long shot, but there really is not any central FFA/BHM site that I've heard of, nor specifically FFA/BHM events. Like this board, they are usually tacked onto BBW/FA things, so just don't have all that large of a population of FFA.

Alternatively, just do what you would do for the first case, and hope that if you meet several women accepting of your size, at least one either is or can be converted into a self-aware and at least semi-open FFA.

Best of luck, and if you do find a hidden cache of FFA somewhere, report back, I'm sure some of the other guys on the board would be glad to hear the news.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 18, 2007)

There seems to be a few of us in MI...

This one is taken though, but I'm now aware I have a few in the sisterhood of FFAs in this great mitten state.


----------



## persimmon (Jun 19, 2007)

Behind the couch, making out with Fat Jesus.


persimmon


----------



## chickadee (Jun 24, 2007)

Open swim time at the local pool. I'm serious. There are some absolutely stunning women who go in my town.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 24, 2007)

chickadee said:


> Open swim time at the local pool. I'm serious. There are some absolutely stunning women who go in my town.



FFA's like to swim? really?

So how would one find out if they're an FFA anyhow?

I just can't walk up to them and say, "Hiya, do you like my fat gut?"


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 24, 2007)

I wasn't aware I was a 'fanov the flab' until meeting my delicious 'Hunky Chunky' .. all previous 'Lurves' had been tall and muscular BUT lacked that 'special sumfing!'..now, if I am honest his extra poundage did NOT attract me to him but suffice to say I ADORE every last pound of my big man mountain and did extremely quickly too...

He's the geezer for me!

CeCe xx


----------



## PolarKat (Jun 26, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> FFA's like to swim? really?
> 
> So how would one find out if they're an FFA anyhow?
> 
> I just can't walk up to them and say, "Hiya, do you like my fat gut?"



I read this, laughed a bit, then thought.. It might actually work.. 

I'd like to hear the FFA's comments on this, what would you do if a guy walked up to you and asked "Hey Beautify, wanna play with my belly?"


----------



## Melian (Jun 26, 2007)

PolarKat said:


> I read this, laughed a bit, then thought.. It might actually work..
> 
> I'd like to hear the FFA's comments on this, what would you do if a guy walked up to you and asked "Hey Beautify, wanna play with my belly?"



I'm sorry, but this just made me shudder. Someone did this to me, once....it was a revolting crackhead outside the liquor store. EWWWWWWW. Bad memories.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 29, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> There seems to be a few of us in MI...
> 
> This one is taken though, but I'm now aware I have a few in the sisterhood of FFAs in this great mitten state.


 
Don't forget the drooping underbelly of Michigan, better known as Ohio!


----------



## BHMluver (Jun 29, 2007)

PolarKat said:


> I read this, laughed a bit, then thought.. It might actually work..
> 
> I'd like to hear the FFA's comments on this, what would you do if a guy walked up to you and asked "Hey Beautify, wanna play with my belly?"



Wow, you have to remember that to a FFA, that would probably be the equivalent of us asking if you wanted to play with our breasts? Stuff like that just doesn't seen to happen in real life. <sigh> 

The great irony in all of this is that my hubby can't STAND to have his lower belly touched - just doesn't like it. He, of course, is well aware of my FFA feelings but, then again, I would never want to do something that did not bring him pleasure. So, the idea of a man sincerely wanting his entire belly played with is just too erotic for this gal to even think about.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Jun 30, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> So I'm in ontario and I'm looking for an FFA
> 
> I've been poking around a few bbw/bhm sites and I'm turning up nothin'
> 
> Any thoughts?



*Hmm finding FA's in general....*
Well, a big challenge I guess. I think you need to kiss many BA's (Bones Admire) before you find your FA.

I just have so many things I'd like to say, cause there are so many angels about this subject.

If you on your first meeting with a new girl talk a lot about this, you might scare her away, because shell think is fat more important than I am in person  the same if you start to talk about sex and you desire for boobs on your first date.
_LOL, listen to yourself Scandi.. Id LOVE a guy talk about fat on the first date but, but, yah I think you know what I mean._

Are you a fat guy on this moment, you dont have to worry about this Its the personality there matters, but if youre out, and get much attention from a girl (you dont know), she really like the way you look, your radiance, and there is a big chance that she is a FA (or a closet-FA). 

If youre normal a little chubby, and have a fantasy about getting bigger and find your FA, I think you have a bigger challenge here

*A recipe for guys to find a FA*

-	Take a week out of the calendar
-	Arrange 5 date every day in this week
-	Date girls on a good restaurant (maybe you can negotiate discounts with all this dates at the same restaurant)
-	Order some lovely food, much of it, and make sure shell notice how much you love eating
-	Put some small hidden hints in-between the meals about how much you lately have gained
-	After the eating, you just unbutton one of the button in your pants (blink to her and say its a little embarrassing, but your pants feels so tight).
-	You should smile to her and say oh I shouldnt have this, because its making me so fat

If she like all this, youve find your FA.

If not, youve properly gained some more pounds through all your dating on the restaurant, giggles
Use your lifeline and call one of all your admires on this board.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 3, 2007)

Staten Island here
If any guys are interested...lol


----------



## Red (Jul 3, 2007)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Hmm finding FA's in general....*
> Well, a big challenge I guess. I think you need to kiss many BA's (Bones Admire) before you find your FA.
> 
> I just have so many things I'd like to say, cause there are so many angels about this subject.
> ...





Oh dude, I like you style *sweet!*


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 3, 2007)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Hmm finding FA's in general....*
> Well, a big challenge I guess. I think you need to kiss many BA's (Bones Admire) before you find your FA.
> 
> I just have so many things I'd like to say, cause there are so many angels about this subject.
> ...



lol!!! ur amazing Scandi .... I wonder if you could make me one to find my BHM  

Love, Natasha

pd: Im from venezuela ....


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Jul 5, 2007)

Nastya_Loves & Red:

Hehe thank you both :bow: 

Nastya... make you a recipe to a BHM? Giggles
Sure, np


----------



## persimmon (Jul 5, 2007)

I've got a recipe that worked fantastically for me:

1. Meet guy on the internet on a POLITICAL DISCUSSION BOARD where you were totally not looking for smoochies.
2. Learn that he adores sausage and potatoes, but is trying (unsuccessfully) to stay thin for _the ladies_.
3. Let it drop that you like to cook.
4. Let it drop that you don't mind chunky guys.
5. Gradually admit that in fact you prefer really chunky guys.
6. Watch happily as he, sausage and potatoes enjoy a joyful reunion.
7. Get married. Watch REALLY happily. 


persimmon


----------



## orinoco (Jul 5, 2007)

persimmon said:


> I've got a recipe that worked fantastically for me:
> 
> 1. Meet guy on the internet on a POLITICAL DISCUSSION BOARD where you were totally not looking for smoochies.
> 2. Learn that he adores sausage and potatoes, but is trying (unsuccessfully) to stay thin for _the ladies_.
> ...


that sounds like a delicious recipe, although the question that springs immediately to mind is what kind of sausages?


----------



## PolarKat (Jul 5, 2007)

missaf said:


> I always wear sunglasses at the spa, pool, or beach-- so I can go belly watching!
> 
> And if he was hot and had a nice belly, and I wasn't with someone? I'd probably take him up on the offer to play



That's why we can't ever find FFA's.. they're hunting us in "stealth mode"!!!
Need to fix that.. have to make some "BHM Watching" T-shirts and give them out to the FFA's




Melian said:


> I'm sorry, but this just made me shudder. Someone did this to me, once....it was a revolting crackhead outside the liquor store. EWWWWWWW. Bad memories.


hehe.. I guess that kinda ruined it for life. 



BHMluver said:


> Wow, you have to remember that to a FFA, that would probably be the equivalent of us asking if you wanted to play with our breasts? Stuff like that just doesn't seen to happen in real life. <sigh>


My youger brothers friend, a BHM with a rather large belly, whenever people (mainly female) would stare at him he'd start rubbing his belly, and either say "I know you like it", or "if you rub it, it brings you luck". I recall that only once someone took him up on that offer, the rest of the time they mainly left rather quickly


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 5, 2007)

persimmon said:


> I've got a recipe that worked fantastically for me:
> 
> 1. Meet guy on the internet on a POLITICAL DISCUSSION BOARD where you were totally not looking for smoochies.
> 2. Learn that he adores sausage and potatoes, but is trying (unsuccessfully) to stay thin for _the ladies_.
> ...



LOL!!! jejeje that might work!!!! n.n!!!! thanks persimmon!!!!

I'm gonna try  (except for the marry thing... ... too young right now xD)
xDxDxDxD


----------



## persimmon (Jul 5, 2007)

orinoco said:


> that sounds like a delicious recipe, although the question that springs immediately to mind is what kind of sausages?



Smoked pork farmer's sausage--known in Canada as "Mennonite Sausage" and an endless sources of dirty jokes.

persimmon


----------



## Kiki (Jul 6, 2007)

Persimmon, I LOVED your story. THAT'S the way to do it!


----------



## orinoco (Jul 6, 2007)

persimmon said:


> Smoked pork farmer's sausage--known in Canada as "Mennonite Sausage" and an endless sources of dirty jokes.
> 
> persimmon


aaawww shame, i have a real thing for the minted lamb sausages that the local butcher sells, with onions, gravy and mash, now that would be my joyful reunion. mmmmmmmm.


----------

